# Twins - better Pics!!!!



## Newell344 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks 2 coolers for the responses on the red rod. just posting again with better pics of both now.
Red rod - now called "To Hot To Handle" by a 2 cooler
Neon rod - "no name yet" built last year - just change old foam grips to cork tape with turkheads knot on the ends. Wanted to match the red one.

I can go on and on about details with these rods. Thread, wrap,weave, finish, etc, but will probably be too long. Anyone with questions shoot me a pm or post question here and will gladly answer. 

These rods have not been fished, so can't wait to try these out sometime next week. i fish sea wolf park and the galveston beach area. See how they do!!!!!
Primay use: Live or cut bait rods paired with Diawa Sealines. jetties, bank, pier.

Juan


----------



## Arrow Slinger88 (May 22, 2012)

Those are sweet!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice set of rods.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Killer. Love the chartreuse.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome!!!! Great application of finish, nice and tight. Color scheme second to none.

Pods


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

You know, each of those rods stand up on their own. But, they even look better next to each other. Outstanding work!


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Iwant the green one. How much...


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice work, beautiful rods. I also like the land-scaping.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

If I was to ever do any surf fishing those are the kind of rods I'd want to be seen using. I'd love to see a purple and lime green in that set up.


----------



## Jim Trelikes (Jan 9, 2012)

*Top notch work!*


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

Those look really really good!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Beautiful work!! Nice & clean!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!! "2 hot to handle".... Perfect name!!!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Happy colors, love the work


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

you sir, surf fish with nice stuff!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I like the black rope details. Nice.


----------



## pugfish (Jun 20, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## pugfish (Jun 20, 2012)

*turks head knot*

How do you secure your Turks head to the rod?


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome job love the thread colors


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Really POP! A couple of outstanding builds!


----------



## edallen91 (Aug 15, 2010)

I would be honored to set the hook on a big red with those rods. Awesome build! Tight lines!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking Rods, I love the bright Colors..I want both of them!


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sweet!


----------

